

Flow is the JavaScript type checker I have been waiting for - peterhunt
http://sitr.us/2014/11/21/flow-is-the-javascript-type-checker-i-have-been-waiting-for.html

======
lobster_johnson
I'd love to a side-by-side feature comparison of Flow and TypeScript, since
they seem very similar. I honestly don't know how to pick one over the other
now.

Flow doesn't actually transpile; that's done by the JSX transformer tool,
which is an interesting separation.

But both implement a subset of ES6, which in itself is very useful. However,
they both add non-standard extensions, meaning that TS code might not work
with Flow in the future, and vice versa.

------
grwoodruff
A well thought out and timely piece on Flow from the facebook team.

